# Did you know the parking brake is no longer a menu item?



## 3V Pilot (Sep 15, 2017)

The parking brake is no longer selected in the screen menu, did you know about this change?

For those who never knew it was in the menu please disregard this pole.


Yesterday I helped a lady take delivery of a new Model 3. As the delivery specialist was going through the car he pointed out something that I never knew. The parking brake is now set by a long press on the "Park" button.

When I bought my car, nearly a year ago, the brake could only be manually set from a menu button on the screen. I also thought it was automatically set anytime the car was in park. Now the only way to set it is with the button. When did this change? I really thought I did a pretty good job of reading this board and the firmware update notes, I even try to pay attention to changes in the owner's manual. Obviously I missed this change somewhere along the way. Am I alone here or did others not know? That is the reason for this pole.

It really makes my cursious, as time goes on and major features change, how many people might not know or understand how to properly operate the car when they need to (not that people do with ICE cars now mind you). I've always had lots of faith in Tesla and the firmware updates/software driven iPhone of cars approach. Yesterday I guess that faith was shaken a bit when I realized that I don't know as much about my own car as I thought. Had I needed my parking brake before yesterday I would of never known how to set it, glad I didn't' need it! Am I overreacting here? Let me know what you think.....


----------



## Frully (Aug 30, 2018)

[mod note: remainder of post moved to another thread]

I've had the menu option since last year to set the park brake...but it was always greyed out. Hadn't noticed that it went away. Always knew there was another level of park brake applied with the long press.


----------

